# Sony Dav 280



## Grant (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi Chaps, i am in the UK, I found that my Dav 280 has given up any sound from the centre speaker:dontknow: so I investigated and have found what I believe to be a problem with the PCB, there are samll components on the pcb and it apperas they have dissapeard from right beneath the connection of the centre speaker, anyway If i knew what the components were I could replace them and see if it is ok,they are a rectangle and are a biscuit colour, there are two sizes too,they do all have numbers beside them too, c3902 and the other c3912, failing that I suppose it will be a new board, but unsure in the UK where to get one from, any help would be much appreciated for any advice Chaps, i am sure this must be a common fault, but I am not sure, 
I thank you for your help in advance anyone??:wave:
PS I hope I may have posted in the correct section of the forum:dontknow:
Best regards
Grantlddude:


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Grant said:


> Hi Chaps, i am in the UK, I found that my Dav 280 has given up any sound from the centre speaker:dontknow: so I investigated and have found what I believe to be a problem with the PCB, there are samll components on the pcb and it apperas they have dissapeard from right beneath the connection of the centre speaker, anyway If i knew what the components were I could replace them and see if it is ok,they are a rectangle and are a biscuit colour, there are two sizes too,they do all have numbers beside them too, c3902 and the other c3912, failing that I suppose it will be a new board, but unsure in the UK where to get one from, any help would be much appreciated for any advice Chaps, i am sure this must be a common fault, but I am not sure,
> I thank you for your help in advance anyone??:wave:
> PS I hope I may have posted in the correct section of the forum:dontknow:
> Best regards
> Grantlddude:


C3902 and C3912 should be capacitors but those are Sony's proprietary numbers and do not identify their values. The only way to identify that is to find values/codes on the caps themselves or to find a Sony service manual.


----------



## Grant (Jun 4, 2012)

Ok Kal, many thanks for your reply, so would anyone have a service manual I could check these values of these capacitors please? so the service manual is for a Sony DAV DZ280
Thank you Guys
Grant


----------

